# VIRGINIA STATE QUARTER!!!!



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just wanted to share the difficulty of this quarter with all as I progress thru the cutting process

please pardon the poor cropping of the photo,:biggrin:cant let too many people see my secrets!!! LOL

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## el_d (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks good Seamus. 

 I cant imagine the amount of work and patience you need to get thouogh that.


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 23, 2011)

I like to scroll, but I think that is something I am NOT going to try..unless someone asks for one.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

believe me when I say that not everyone can do this. try cutting aluminum foil with a scroll saw.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow. Such a tedious, time consuming job. And the detail.......is just amazing. I know what you have to do but I'm not even going to attempt it. I don't think I could see well enough to even thread the blade through the hole. Suffice to say you do a fantastic job and I love your work


----------



## boxerman (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like real hard to do. You'll git ur done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope by showing the amount of attention to detail that goes into each quarter and blank that people can understand the reason my blanks are priced where they are.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't Blink! You put some serious effort into these Seamus...well justified! Not to mention they look awesome!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

talk about not blinking, how about sweat setting down my forehead as I'm making one of these cuts. no flinching whatsoever

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 23, 2011)

If I figured in time and material that's a heck of a bargain. YOU just make it easy for anyone to produce a very nice expensive pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

dripping not setting, gees, smart phones are so smart at times

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

FINISHED!!!!!  I would love to know what everyone thinks?!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## boxerman (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice I like that one. Your a pro on them. Can you get whole quarter cut with one blade?


----------



## el_d (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent work Guy   :good:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 23, 2011)

boxerman- most of the time. but I  average a quarter every blade and a half.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 24, 2011)

That came out really nice. It also looks like a lot of work. Well Done!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

ohiococonut said:


> That came out really nice. It also looks like a lot of work. Well Done!



yeah, it _was_ alot of work Took an hour and a half.


----------



## ohiococonut (Aug 24, 2011)

Seamus I knew the first time I saw one it took a great deal of time, patience AND skill. You know how much time and material you've got in it. If others can't see or appreciate it, it's their loss. Don't underestimate your work. Like I said before. YOU, just like Brooks, Constant, Marla and several others here make it possible and easy for others to produce a beautiful pen.


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 24, 2011)

well now you have done it, you reveled how how do it..


----------



## mrburls (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks AWESOME Seamus. I'm not even from Virginia and might think about one of those. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## BW Design Works (Aug 24, 2011)

*Wow!*

Outstanding Seamus!!! Your attention to detail is remarkable. I agree that you should not underestimate your work. You have a great skill there that I'm sure others can try to duplicate, but to get to your level takes time, and time is money (not to mention the actual money) . I think your pricing is fine. Keep up the great work! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome work. What brand of blades do you prefer? I scroll some holiday ornaments for our family. I shake to much to even consider trying to scroll metal. Your work is worth the cost.


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 24, 2011)

amazing stuff seamus! worth every cent.... :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Aug 24, 2011)

Amazing work Seamus! That's what I would call "attention to detail".


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> well now you have done it, you reveled how how do it..



no, not quite,:biggrin: it has been common knowledge that i cut these on the scroll saw, and how that is done.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's awesome work.


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 24, 2011)

Seamus,
The quarter looks great! I don't want any of you Virginia members to think you can get this piece. It is mine!! I am also anxious to see the Ohio one. The recipients of these pen gifts will be extremely pleased I'm sure.
Seamus, what ever the cost, it is worth it to me. 
Thanks for your efforts.

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## paps (Aug 24, 2011)

That's some awesome scrolling!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE GRACIOUS REMARKS!!



Bill Sampson said:


> Seamus,
> The quarter looks great! I don't want any of you Virginia members to think you can get this piece. It is mine!! I am also anxious to see the Ohio one. The recipients of these pen gifts will be extremely pleased I'm sure.
> Seamus, what ever the cost, it is worth it to me.
> Thanks for your efforts.
> ...


 
BILL, the added effort is on me for this one, I just had to know if I could do it! I wasn't planning on getting that ridiculous with the details


----------

